# Viaje Shotgun Shells



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

These were just posted on the Andre Farkas fb page. Call me excited!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Call me prepared


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

David_ESM said:


> Call me prepared


haha Nice


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

very cool, great info, thanks


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

Call Me Double Ought Excited!!


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Wow now thats pretty cool. Ill have to try and get me a box of those just becasue. I wonder how many there are? I wonder if they are the new Zombies?


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

loki993 said:


> I wonder if they are the new Zombies?


Perhaps the new zombie slayers?

:drum:


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Those will work nicely in my 12 ga. pumper too! :cb


:high5:


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

Definately worth a double tap, in case of zombies, I bet.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

Jan '12. Sweet maybe I'll have some money to spend again by then. only to do the same thing next year. :biglaugh: should come in handy as a nice Winter smoke. though @ the price I'm sure I'll mainly stick with Verocu 5 & other cigars...

Viaje - The Hunter Series. Wonder whats next. The Buck Knife, Machete, AR-15, the Arrow?


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

Or go the with Fishing Series and call it dynamite. :lol:


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

I don't care if the cigars are great or suck! Im in for a case! Im a big shotgun shooting fan!

*I'll buy an empty box!!!*


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

thebayratt said:


> I don't care if the cigars are great or suck! Im in for a case! Im a big shotgun shooting fan!
> 
> *I'll buy an empty box!!!*


I feel the exact same way. Crazy what a little packaging can do for a product.


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

thebayratt said:


> I don't care if the cigars are great or suck! Im in for a case! Im a big shotgun shooting fan!
> 
> *I'll buy an empty box!!!*





ekengland07 said:


> I feel the exact same way. Crazy what a little packaging can do for a product.


Yeah same here. The marketing is totally getting me on this one. No case for me, maybe a box or 2 lol.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

Also on the viaje page he hinted at something being released in October


----------



## akneipp (Aug 3, 2011)

3 1/2" x 10 and 3 1/2" x 12......is that right?

The gauge on the top of the boxes is different, from what I can see. Just hope that's not ring gauge. Looks like boxes of 25 and 15??


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Sarge said:


> ..............
> Viaje - The Hunter Series. Wonder whats next. The Buck Knife, Machete, AR-15, the Arrow?


*Ya!* :nod:

The AR-15 will come with;
A Band
A Nub
and 4 different interchangable Vitolas! :biggrin:

.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

Sarge said:


> Jan '12. Sweet maybe I'll have some money to spend again by then. only to do the same thing next year. :biglaugh: should come in handy as a nice Winter smoke. though @ the price I'm sure I'll mainly stick with Verocu 5 & other cigars...
> 
> Viaje - The Hunter Series. Wonder whats next. The Buck Knife, Machete, AR-15, the Arrow?


Where did you get Jan '12 from.


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Well if he's using the bore of a 12 and 10 gauge, we should be seeing approximately a 46 and a 50 RG on these.


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> Where did you get Jan '12 from.


It's listed w/ the picture on the fb page I linked.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

ekengland07 said:


> Well if he's using the bore of a 12 and 10 gauge, we should be seeing approximately a 46 and a 50 RG on these.


I would love to see a 46 x 3.5


----------



## akneipp (Aug 3, 2011)

ekengland07 said:


> Well if he's using the bore of a 12 and 10 gauge, we should be seeing approximately a 46 and a 50 RG on these.


Ok, that makes much more sense.

And I'm with Michael, I would love to see those sizes.


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

akneipp said:


> Ok, that makes much more sense.
> 
> And I'm with Michael, I would love to see those sizes.


Don't quote me on that. Just my guess based on bore diameter converted to RG.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

ekengland07 said:


> Don't quote me on that. Just my guess based on bore diameter converted to RG.


Im not gong to get pissy if you are wrong but your logic of guage to ring guage makes sence.


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

This just made my day. I have to get a box. I wish he would put out a release that people could actually not have to Black Friday punch people in the face for. Aside from Oro and Platino.


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

I'll definitely be waiting for these come Jan '12


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Wheres Veeral when you need him?!?!


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

These are going to be great! Thanks for the info on the release!

Sign me up for the Viaje Hunting party!


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

These better be $5 sticks at 3.5". What a joke.


----------



## Hinson (May 11, 2011)

ckay said:


> *These better be $5 sticks at 3.5".* What a joke.


Lol that'll be the day.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

Im expecting around $7


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Yay! I can't wait until he releases the BB Gun - I've heard it'll come in at a whopping 1"x40.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

KcJason1 said:


> Wheres Veeral when you need him?!?!


hahaha, Group Buy !!! lol


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> Im expecting around $7


Seems a bit low for a Viaje LE.. Never seen a Viaje LE sub $10. I'm gonna guess they will be in the $10-11 range. And at 3.5 inches we can expect a 10-15 minute smoke.. oke:


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

Meh, I think I'll continue to stay away from viaje. This and other releases look cool, (zombie especially) but I'd rather have 2 great $5 cigars than a hit or miss $10+ one, especially on a budget.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

KcJason1 said:


> Seems a bit low for a Viaje LE.. I'm gonna guess around $10-$11


Im basing it off the last release of S&B they were $10

so being a little smaller lets say drop the price to $9

Being more limited lets bring it right back up to $10

so yah now after more thinking $10 sounds right.


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> Im basing it off the last release of S&B they were $10
> 
> so being a little smaller lets say drop the price to $9
> 
> ...


And therein lies the problem with LE stuff. The cigars get smaller and the price stays the same. From a purely economical standpoint, there's less tobacco in these cigars, plus the boxes (while awesome, I grant you that) are cardboard rather than wood judging from the pic. If the price doesn't come in at an affordable level I'm going to steer clear of these.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

ktblunden said:


> And therein lies the problem with LE stuff. The cigars get smaller and the price stays the same. From a purely economical standpoint, there's less tobacco in these cigars, plus the boxes (while awesome, I grant you that) are cardboard rather than wood judging from the pic. If the price doesn't come in at an affordable level I'm going to steer clear of these.


I feel you on the box thing. The 2 boxes of S&B I ordered on the last release came in bundles.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

The pricing is slowly driving me away. I use the VOR Reserva No. 5 to compare all other Viajes to and when it was released in 2010 msrp was something like $10.50. Granted it was hard if not impossible to find them at that price or at all but just the same it was $10.50. It seems like the cigars continually get smaller while the price steadily creeps up and for my taste I am still not sure if he has released a better cigar than the No. 5.

I love the marketing but I can't smoke the box.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

tpharkman said:


> I love the marketing but I can't smoke the box.


Very true. I can't smoke the box. But

Aging a stick in a ceader box is going to make it taste different than in celo

As well as many people with larger humidors put the boxes in there humis as a display.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> Im basing it off the last release of S&B they were $10
> 
> so being a little smaller lets say drop the price to $9
> 
> ...


I guess some of it might depend on actually sizing but I'd certainly expect to see a $10 price tag. If it's based off a Shotgun Shell it could be upwards of 4" long. Though 3.5" would be typical, more realistic & almost what I'd expect. Though if Pete could pull off the M-80 for $7 & some change maybe we'll see these come in around $8. I'd certainly hope to see them a little more reasonably priced.

Lol a bit delayed. Spent a good while responding to a PM regarding my pass before coming back to the response I was typing...

Indeed. The sizing vs price has turned me off quite a bit recently. You can sit here and give examples till you're blue but the fact of the matter is some of these Viaje are getting smaller but the price point remains. If these end up being 3.5" for $10 I'd likely grab one or two to try them but nothing more. I don't care how good they might be or how limited they might be I'm not paying the same price for a cigar that should be, or use to be 5-5.5" but is now 4.5 or less...


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

Option 1 - Chase these down

Option 2 - Chase down a better NC

Option 3 - Chase down some CC

Option 4 - Do nothing

According to the military decision making process, the first and last options get thrown out immediately. Too bad that still leaves me with a decision. :dunno:


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

Option 3.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Viaje coming out with an under 4" cigar that has something to do with ammunition or explosives not long after the M80? I dont believe it!


----------



## Johnnie (Aug 28, 2011)

I will be holding out for 16 shells from a 30-06


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

Dread said:


> Viaje coming out with an under 4" cigar that has something to do with ammunition or explosives not long after the M80? I dont believe it!


I'm not going to say that you are wrong. But I think you are at most only half right.

After the WMD and MOAB release the zombies came out. The story is said to be because of all of the radiation from the bombs. Now that the fat man and little boy have come out it is time for another zombie release. How do you kill a zombie...

Shotgun


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm still waiting on Viaje to come out with the thimble.. it will be 3/4" and 46 rg... Smoking time 8 puffs.. Price $11.20... It will be RAD!!!!


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> I'm not going to say that you are wrong. But I think you are at most only half right.
> 
> After the WMD and MOAB release the zombies came out. The story is said to be because of all of the radiation from the bombs. Now that the fat man and little boy have come out it is time for another zombie release. How do you kill a zombie...
> 
> Shotgun


That probably will be Andres story. But I think we all know the real inspiration behind the zombie and the new shotgun shell.


----------



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

KcJason1 said:


> I'm still waiting on Viaje to come out with the thimble.. it will be 3/4" and 46 rg... Smoking time 8 puffs.. Price $11.20... It will be RAD!!!!


LMAO!!

After the shotgun, I think they Viaje is also releasing the "GUNPOWDER"....you light it up just to get the smell of the tobacco, only $8 per light.


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> Also on the viaje page he hinted at something being released in October


I swear I read somewhere that the new ? was going to be released then.



CALIFORNIA KID said:


> I'm not going to say that you are wrong. But I think you are at most only half right.
> 
> After the WMD and MOAB release the zombies came out. The story is said to be because of all of the radiation from the bombs. Now that the fat man and little boy have come out it is time for another zombie release. How do you kill a zombie...
> 
> Shotgun


lol, it makes sense


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

loki993 said:


> I swear I read somewhere that the new ? was going to be released then.


http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/298609-another-s-b-release.html

is there going to be another S&B release?


----------



## Beer Alchemist (Aug 17, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Call me prepared


Love the bumper sticker


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

I gotta say that I've not had any of the new stuff because of the many reasons posted here. I must say I'll probably stick to my guns and stay with the more economical smokes for a few reasons, the main one is right now is not a good time.


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

It is confirmed from Andre himself that Skull & Bones ? is coming out next month (October).


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

It's 3.25" and 44 ring gauge. Boxes of 25 for $275.


----------



## Fury556 (Oct 10, 2010)

ckay said:


> It's 3.25" and 44 ring gauge. Boxes of 25 for $275.


Sorry, at that size they shouldn't be $11 each.


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

Fury556 said:


> Sorry, at that size they shouldn't be $11 each.


I was joking. I feel the same way about these shotgun shells although the price hasn't been released yet.


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Just saw an update.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Viaje is starting to get on my nerves... one limited run after another. And now everything they make will be short run? At a high price too, I'm sure. I don't want a whole slew of $11 to $16 cigars that I have to drop a ton of cash on before there's even a review out, just to get any! Not only that, if I do decide to buy some and they turn out to be good I'd like to be able to get more! To me it just seems like Viaje has decided to cash in on novelty and marketing...


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

AStateJB said:


> Viaje is starting to get on my nerves... one limited run after another. And now everything they make will be short run? At a high price too, I'm sure. I don't want a whole slew of $11 to $16 cigars that I have to drop a ton of cash on before there's even a review out, just to get any! Not only that, if I do decide to buy some and they turn out to be good I'd like to be able to get more! To me it just seems like Viaje has decided to cash in on novelty and marketing...


Don't forget that they may need some good rest too. Add that to the equation. As much as I like Viaje, I just don't jump on the new releases anymore. I usually miss my chance and end up frustrated. But I certainly enjoy looking at the pics!! :madgrin:


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

3.5" ?? wow. I like a short smoke, but you got to start that on a nubber.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

bigslowrock said:


> 3.5" ?? wow. I like a short smoke, but you got to start that on a nubber.


Lol! I enjoy supporting cigar brands that put out good quality cigars at a fair price but sometimes they make it hard for me to continue to do so. I'm perfectly fine with Viaje producing small batch cigars but why bother creating new lines and risk quality issues in a new blend?


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

AStateJB said:


> Viaje is starting to get on my nerves... one limited run after another. And now everything they make will be short run? At a high price too, I'm sure. I don't want a whole slew of $11 to $16 cigars that I have to drop a ton of cash on before there's even a review out, just to get any! Not only that, if I do decide to buy some and they turn out to be good I'd like to be able to get more! To me it just seems like Viaje has decided to cash in on novelty and marketing...


Right there with you. It's a gimmick at this point. When I signed up on the forum there seemed to be group buys with tons of people clamoring for these. Haven't seen one in many many months. There used to be 5 posts a day about Viaje too. Seems like the verdict is in and they either a) aren't that good, b) aren't worth the chase, c) are overpriced or d) a combination of the three.

They don't sell nearly as quickly at my local B&M now either so the local Viaje entusiasts aren't buying them nearly as much anymore either.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

There are a few I would like to try, but due to the price point and difficulty to get hold of them combined with a less than impressive experience with the only Viaje I've tried I'm not in any huge hurry... Add the new developments and I'm even less enthused.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Cigar Noob said:


> Right there with you. It's a gimmick at this point. When I signed up on the forum there seemed to be group buys with tons of people clamoring for these. Haven't seen one in many many months. There used to be 5 posts a day about Viaje too. Seems like the verdict is in and they either a) aren't that good, b) aren't worth the chase, c) are overpriced or d) a combination of the three.
> 
> They don't sell nearly as quickly at my local B&M now either so the local Viaje entusiasts aren't buying them nearly as much anymore either.


Basically for me, I feel that Andre has strayed away from what made Viaje a good solid boutique company. In 2010, he had a bunch of good solid releases. In 2011, he tried expanding on that and I think for the most part, it hurt the image of Viaje. IMO, if he focuses on the exclusivo blend, holiday blend, tnt, 2 annual releases of skull and bones, satori, summerfest, oro and platino and work on increasing production of them, it would be very good for the company and consumers.


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Basically for me, I feel that Andre has strayed away from what made Viaje a good solid boutique company. In 2010, he had a bunch of good solid releases. In 2011, he tried expanding on that and I think for the most part, it hurt the image of Viaje. IMO, if he focuses on the exclusivo blend, holiday blend, tnt, 2 annual releases of skull and bones, satori, summerfest, oro and platino and work on increasing production of them, it would be very good for the company and consumers.


I agree 100%! He should increase production on those lines, and maybe make them more readily available too. Just my opinion.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Whatever way you look at it, it is great marketing.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

havanajohn said:


> Whatever way you look at it, it is great marketing.


Hey John!

It's good marketing because we're sitting here talking about it, but not everyone has good things to say about the company/cigars and that could hurt Viaje with new customers who don't know much about the cigars. I've really liked some of the Viaje releases - the Satoris are awesome, and I wish I had more of them; the few Zombies and S&Bs I smoked I really liked (but the S&B Reds took a weird turn for the worse flavor-wise); I enjoyed the TNTs; the Exclusivo Lancero was very good - but the regular lines did absolutely nothing for me, and given the cost of the cigars versus the perceived value my interest in chasing the limited/HTF/uber-exclusive blends dropped very quickly.

To be honest, I would rather spend $11 on an Opus (that I have to bury in the cooler for 36 months) or on a Padron '64 Maduro Monarca then try out yet another Viaje release that I probably won't find all that exciting.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

szyzk said:


> Hey John!
> 
> It's good marketing because we're sitting here talking about it, but not everyone has good things to say about the company/cigars and that could hurt Viaje with new customers who don't know much about the cigars. I've really liked some of the Viaje releases - the Satoris are awesome, and I wish I had more of them; the few Zombies and S&Bs I smoked I really liked (but the S&B Reds took a weird turn for the worse flavor-wise); I enjoyed the TNTs; the Exclusivo Lancero was very good - but the regular lines did absolutely nothing for me, and given the cost of the cigars versus the perceived value my interest in chasing the limited/HTF/uber-exclusive blends dropped very quickly.
> 
> To be honest, I would rather spend $11 on an Opus (that I have to bury in the cooler for 36 months) or on a Padron '64 Maduro Monarca then try out yet another Viaje release that I probably won't find all that exciting.


I'm starting to feel the same way myself, an awful lot of releases last year, some were mediocre I thought. And it seemed like S&B were getting released every month LOL. But once in a while Viaje comes out with a gem; For me it was the late harvest. My new strategy for these releases will be to grab 1 or 2 as soon as they come out and smoke them immediately. Then I can decide if they're worth stocking up on. And exclusivo blends I'll always grab when I can. The little shorts from last year are smoking amazingly well right now.


----------



## mike91LX (Aug 12, 2009)

im with you guys, i stopped buying viajes about 6 months ago because it got to be too much of a hassle for sticks which 90% of the time didnt live up to the hype. I have had some pretty good sticks from andre but in the end it just isnt worth it to me anymore. I agree with Veeral when viaje first started getting popular the sticks they were putting out (daisy cutters/DES/VOR/exclusivo) were all good quality sticks then it seems like everything since then has been rushed into production and required at least 6 months rest and almost every limited release was some $10 rediculous nub size. I honestly hope they can go back to their old ways of quality sticks over just putting whatever they can out every few weeks to start a buzz.


----------

